# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] LDAP et Dlls /COM

## Alexandre T

Bonjour,

J'utilise Powerbuilder (eh oui...). Je dois mettre en place un systme de connexion utilisant le LDAP. Donc j'ai beau parcourir ce forum, la MSDN, je ne trouve que des exemples en VB ou en Delphi qui utilisent des objets implments dans le langage en lui-mme. 

PowerBuilder ( 8.0 ) est un peu aux paquerettes (et depuis longtemps) donc je n'ai rien dans la doc PB qui parle du LDAP. Le cotnraire m'aurait tonn. Je cherche donc des DLLs ou des objets COM qui me permettrait de valider une authentfication. 

Voil l'algorithme que je veux faire :


```

```

Rien de sorcier. Mais comment j'interroge ce LDAP, par quel objet je passe ? J'ai lu des trucs sur la adsldp.dll , mais aucun point d'entre dan cette DLL. O puis je trouv cel ? J'ai pourtant bien lu que cela fonctionnait comme les API !

----------


## Alexandre T

J'ai trouv la solution, il s'agit de la DLL ADVAPI.DLL
Il faut utiliser la fonction USERLOGON


```

```

Ce qui donne sous Powerbuilder :


```

```

----------


## mamid1706

Bonjour,

Je voudrais faire la mme chose mais je travail sur plusieurs type de systmes. En particulier, 2003 et 2000, mais, le problme, c'est que, visiblement, la DLL n'est pas dfinie dans ces deux systmes (J'ai un message d'erreur trouvant pas la fonction LOGONUSERA).

Merci.

----------


## rivebise

Bonjour,

j'ai le mme problme. Donc si quelqu'un  la solution je suis preneur.

Merci
Rivebise




> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais faire la mme chose mais je travail sur plusieurs type de systmes. En particulier, 2003 et 2000, mais, le problme, c'est que, visiblement, la DLL n'est pas dfinie dans ces deux systmes (J'ai un message d'erreur trouvant pas la fonction LOGONUSERA).
> 
> Merci.

----------

